# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Das androgenunabhängige Prostatakarzinom  eine kontrollierb. chronische Erkrankung?

## WinfriedW

Ich habe mir vorgestern den *Vortrag von Dr. F. E.* angetan. Der Vortragende betonte das Fragezeichen im Thema.

Joachim Schütt, der Leiter der Augsburger Selbsthilfegruppe diskutiert für sich das Fragezeichen schon mal weg und gab die Überzeugung zum Besten, dass uns (ihm?) noch ein langes Leben beschieden sein würde. Joachim Schütt wurde 1999 mit bPSA=23ng/ml erwischt. Nach nicht kurativer OP macht er nun relativ erfolgreich den dritten Zyklus intermittierende ADT3 und zwischendurch Radatio. Jedenfalls ist Joachim Schütt nach nunmehr nahezu 8 Jahren noch nicht hormonrefraktär. Hätte ich seinen Krankheitsverlauf, dann wäre ich auch optimistischer. Betrachte ich, um mich nicht selbst zu nennen z. B. HansiB, der ausgehend von einem sehr hohen bPSA nach nur etwa zwei Jahren in eine hormonrefraktäre Situation gerät, dann liegen die Karten schon erheblich ungünstiger, wobei HansiB in der noch vergleichsweise komfortablen Lage ist, dass sein PSA nur relativ langsam steigt. Richtig dramatisch sind Fälle wie EPauli und ich liege irgendwo zwischen diesen beiden.

Für diese Veranstaltung stellte Dr. Jakobs Granatapfelprodukte bereit. Offensichtlich hat uns die Industrie als kaufkräftige Klientel selektiert. 

Dr. F. E. hechelte im Wesentlichen die in diesem Forum verschiedentlich genannten Medikamente durch, wobei der Maßstab in dieser Situation offenbar Taxotere ist. Einen Teil der Medikamente, wie Avastin oder Leukine kann der gemeine Kassenpatient aus Kostengründen schlicht vergessen. Das mediane Überleben unter Taxo-tere beträgt ca. 18 Monate - alles nur Statistik. Es gibt Männer, die sehr viel länger von Taxotere profitieren. Weniger laut wird gesagt, dass es auf der anderen Seite Männer gibt, bei denen Taxotere schlicht versagt, und die sind in der Mehrheit. Die Ansprechrate von Taxotere lässt sich möglicherweise durch Kombination mit anderen Medikamenten verbessern. Hier wurde insbesondere hoch dosiertes Calcitriol genannt, wobei auch diese Aussage nur vorläufig sein kann, denn die dazu laufende Phase-III-Studie ist noch nicht ausgewertet.

Dr. F. E. bevorzugt wegen der geringeren Nebenwirkungen das niedrig dosierte wöchentliche Taxotere-Protokoll. Die in der Vergangenheit in diesem Forum verschiedentlich aufgestellte Behauptung, dieses Protokoll sei wegen des langsamen Wachstums unseres Karzinoms effizienter, vertrat Dr. F. E. nicht. Ihm ging es um die geringeren Nebenwirkungen. Eine Nebenwirkung des wöchentlichen Protokolls, die Eichhorn nicht nannte, sind allerdings die häufigen Infusionstermine. Ganz schlecht für Leute, die noch etwas anderes vor haben im Leben.

Dr. F. E. vertrat insbesondere die Auffassung, dass bei Auftreten eines AUPK umgehend gehandelt und nicht erst ein größerer PSA-Anstieg abgewartet werden sollte. Es muss nicht zwingend gleich Taxotere sein, aber Taxotere ist in dieser Situation doch wohl erste Wahl. Interessant fand ich, dass der Vortragende das Zytostatikum erst nach Eintreten einer hormonrefraktären Situation empfiehlt. Das wurde vor einem Jahr in diesem Forum noch anders diskutiert. Damals empfahl man hier den Patienten mit Hochrisikokonstellationen unter Bezugnahme auf Leibowitz, mit der Hormonblockade sofort eine leichte Chemotherapie zu beginnen. Die Sprachregelung ist jetzt eine andere: Auch Patienten mit Hochrisikokonstellationen sprechen oftmals über einen längeren Zeitraum auf die (dreifache) Hormonblockade an. Würde man sofort mit einer Chemotherapie beginnen, dann wäre dies häufig eine Übertherapie. Dr. F. E. bezieht sich diesbezüglich insbesondere auf Dr. Steven Tucker, dem ehemaligen Praxispartner von Leibowitz, der davon abgekommen sei, die Chemotherapie bereits vor Eintreten einer hormonrefraktären Situation zu verabreichen.

Nach Diagnose eines fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms, wie sie z. B. Joachim Schütt im Jahre 1999 erhielt, steht für Dr. F. E. die systemische Therapie (Hormonblockade) an erster Stelle. Immerhin räumt er ein, dass eine zusätzliche lokale Therapie (OP, Bestrahlung) die Prognose in Bezug auf Tumorkontrolle nicht verschlech-tert sondern im Gegenteil verbessert. Nach gesichertem Erkenntnisstand ist es so, dass prostatektomierte Männer besonders lange auf die systemische Therapie ansprechen. Für mich ist das deshalb interessant, weil genau dieser Sachverhalt unter Hinweis auf die Erkenntnisse von Robert Leibowitz und Dr. Judah Folkman vor nicht sehr langer Zeit in diesem Forum vehement bestritten wurde. Leibowitz vertritt die Auffassung, dass der Muttertumor seine Metastasen kontrolliert und eine lokale Therapie deren Wachstum fördert. In diesem Punkt scheint mir Leibowitz widerlegt zu sein. Dass Joachim Schütt nach acht Jahren noch nicht hormonrefraktär ist, hat er möglicherweise auch dem Umstand zu verdanken, dass er radikal operiert wurde.

Interessant fand ich auch, dass irgendwelche Tumormarker oder Wachstumsfaktoren, wie man sie sich bei Bonkhoff gegen Bares bestimmen lassen kann, bei den Medikamentenempfehlungen, die der Vortragende gab, rein gar keine Rolle spielten. Das Geld kann man sich also schlicht sparen. Es läuft darauf hinaus, dass man ein Medikament ausprobiert und danach den PSA-Verlauf beurteilt.

Estramustin, das noch vor nicht langer Zeit insbesondere in Kombination mit Taxotere empfohlen wurde, hat als Medikament ausgedient. Es wird auch von Dr. F. E. nicht mehr empfohlen.

Keine Rolle spielte - Hallo EPauli - bei diesem Vortrag übrigens Prostasol.

Leider war am Ende der Veranstaltung die Zeit knapp, so dass eine Diskussion nicht mehr möglich war.

Ich bin von diesem Vortrag mit der Erkenntnis nach Hause gefahren, dass ich bei meiner Therapie nicht wirklich sehr viel falsch gemacht habe. Die frühe Chemotherapie, die ich vor meiner OP erhalten habe, würde man heute vielleicht nicht mehr machen. Andererseits hätte ich nach Eintreten der hormonrefraktären Situation früher mit Chemotherapie beginnen und nicht bis PSA=20ng/ml warten sollen. Letzteres ist der schwierigen Diskussion mit meinen Ärzten geschuldet. Dass meine Therapie trotzdem schlecht läuft, habe ich wohl vor allen Dingen der schlechten Ausgangslage und der Aggressivität meines Tumors zu verdanken.

Nein, das AUPK ist keine kontrollierbare chronische Erkrankung. Das AUPK ist eine Erkrankung, die in letzter Konsequenz tödlich verläuft. Mit etwas Glück und wenn die Medikamente greifen, kann es gelingen, den Progress für einen befristeten Zeitraum aufzuhalten. Dieser Zeitraum kann einige Monate oder auch einige Jahre betragen. Dabei muss man davon ausgehen, dass mit dem Fortschritt der Erkrankung zunehmend die Lebensqualität auf der Strecke bleibt. Letztendlich ist das für einen 53jährigen keine akzeptable Perspektive.

Joachim Schütt setzt auf die neuen Medikamente, die sich in der Pipeline befinden und die wir noch nicht kennen. Diesen Optimismus teile ich mit ihm nicht. Mit dieser Hoffnung auf neue, effizientere Medikamente sind vor uns schon Generationen von Krebspatienten gestorben. Der Fortschritt ist eine Schnecke, aber Joachim Schütt hat mehr Zeit als ich.

WW

----------


## merri1at

Hallo Wilfried!
Herzlichen Dank für deinen ausführlichen Bericht vom Vortrag!
Vorallem der Schluss, den du selbst daraus ziehst, deckt sich auch mit meiner Meinung:
....das AUPK ist keine kontrollierbare chronische Erkrankung. Das AUPK ist eine Erkrankung, die in letzter Konsequenz tödlich verläuft. Mit etwas Glück und wenn die Medikamente greifen, kann es gelingen, den Progress für einen befristeten Zeitraum aufzuhalten. Dieser Zeitraum kann einige Monate oder auch einige Jahre betragen.
Carpe Diem!
LG Marie

----------


## Berntt

Hallo,
wurde bei dem Vortrag etwas über den off-label-use von Actos, welches der Vortragende ja gem. älteren Forumsbeiträgen dann und wann einsetzt, bei Prostatakrebs erzählt ?
Gruss Berntt

----------


## RuStra

> Ich bin von diesem Vortrag mit der Erkenntnis nach Hause gefahren, dass ich bei meiner Therapie nicht wirklich sehr viel falsch gemacht habe. Die frühe Chemotherapie, die ich vor meiner OP erhalten habe, würde man heute vielleicht nicht mehr machen. Andererseits hätte ich nach Eintreten der hormonrefraktären Situation früher mit Chemotherapie beginnen und nicht bis PSA=20ng/ml warten sollen. Letzteres ist der schwierigen Diskussion mit meinen Ärzten geschuldet. Dass meine Therapie trotzdem schlecht läuft, habe ich wohl vor allen Dingen der schlechten Ausgangslage und der Aggressivität meines Tumors zu verdanken.
> 
> Nein, das AUPK ist keine kontrollierbare chronische Erkrankung. Das AUPK ist eine Erkrankung, die in letzter Konsequenz tödlich verläuft. 
> 
> WW


hallo Winfried,

vielen Dank für Deinen informativen Bericht, er bietet eine gute Grundlage für die Debatte dieses Therapie-Ansatzes: Den (HU)PK in eine chronische Krankheit umwandeln. Leibowitz' neuer Fullerton-Vortrag ist da sicher ebenfalls zu diskutieren.

Gleichwohl gibt es andere Ansätze.

Dass Du einen aggressiveren Krebs hast als Joachim Schütt und andere, ist klar. Bloss bringt es nichts, bei schlechtem Therapie-Verlauf auf die schlechte Ausgangslage zu verweisen. Wie oft wird auch bei Misslingen der PK-Therapie in irgendwelchen Nachrufen darauf verwiesen, ja, der hatte ja einen besonders aggressiven Krebs. Und das wars. Lass uns lieber diskutieren, was das heisst. Verstehen, was das heissen könnte. Um dann Ansätze zu finden, doch noch was zu machen.

Ich rede mir seit Jahr und Tag den Mund fusselig mit PK-Kollegen wie Michael, frihama, damals auch Siegbert usw., die immer beschworene "systemische Therapie" nicht ausschliesslich medikamentös zu verstehen: Welche neuen Kunst-Moleküle können wir denn noch einsetzen? Zu eng, dieser Horizont. Chemie ist nicht angesagt, sondern Biochemie. Bio alleine reicht nicht, Chemie muss auch zum Verständnis dazugehören. Auch das reicht nicht (ich höre schon wieder frihama rufen, das ist mir alles zu kompliziert - ist es aber nicht, wenn man bereit ist, gaaanz in Ruhe nach und nach die Puzzle-Steinchen zusammenzufügen  - wir diskutieren schliesslich schon jahrelang). Ein bischen Biophysik muss auch sein usw. 

Aus dem Kremer-Netzwerk ist zu hören, dass dieser Therapie-Ansatz auch bei HUPK wirkt. Ich warte auf Fallgeschichten. 
Wir gehen Dienstag zu viert (viermal T4, von meinem geringgradigen T4 (Samenblaseninfiltration) bis zum hochgradigen knochenmetastasierten) zu einem Hamburger Arzt, um eine komplementäre Therapie-Schiene aufzumachen.
Schau Dir an, was Fryda selbst bei den Krebs-Patienten, deren Leben sie nicht rette konnte, sagt: 
"  Ein weiterer Grund, diese Therapie nicht fallenzulassen, war für mich die Erfahrung, daß auch Patienten, deren Leben ich nicht retten konnte, geholfen worden war, nämlich dadurch, daß sie bis wenige Tage vor ihrem Tod leistungsfähig und schmerzfrei blieben, so daß ich so gut wie niemals Schmerzmittel verwenden mußte.
  "
Ist das nicht sensationell? Und widerspricht so ziemlich allem, was wir hier so diskutieren?

machs gut + besser,
Rudolf

----------


## WinfriedW

> .. wurde bei dem Vortrag etwas über den off-label-use von Actos, welches der Vortragende ja gem. älteren Forumsbeiträgen dann und wann einsetzt, bei Prostatakrebs erzählt?


Ja, auch Actos fand Erwähnung. Für Actos gilt im Prinzip das Gleich wie fur die anderen Medikamente: Man nimmt es und freut sich, wenn PSA fällt. Wenn PSA nicht fällt, dann lässt man es wieder sein und nimmt etwas anderes.

Meine persönliche Anmerkung dazu: Diese Vorgehensweise birgt Risiken. Es könnte sein, dass ein Medikament nur das PSA maskiert ohne den Tumorprogress wirklich aufzuhalten. Aber wir haben nichts Besseres zur Therapiekontrolle.

WW

----------


## mandala

Hallo, Winfried,

Deinen langen Artikel fand ich sehr interessant und gut zu lesen. Manchmal lese ich solche "Werke" nicht zu Ende, weil ich irgendwann nur noch Bahnhof verstehe. Das war hier nicht der Fall. Vielen Dank!

Eine Frage habe ich aber: *Warum hat Estramustin ausgedient?*

Für Deine Antwort jetzt schon herzlichen Dank!

Andrea

----------


## WinfriedW

*Es gibt übrigens ein Video von diesem Vortrag und es soll evtl. eine DVD gebrannt werden. Interessenten wenden sich am besten an Joachim Schütt. Anderereseits wurde dort nichts wirklich umwerfend Neues behandelt.*

*WW*

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Leibowitz' neuer Fullerton-Vortrag ist da sicher ebenfalls zu diskutieren.


Ich werde mich damit beschäftigen. Das habe ich noch vor mir.




> Ich rede mir seit Jahr und Tag den Mund fusselig mit PK-Kollegen wie Michael, frihama, damals auch Siegbert usw., ...


Bei Michael weiß ich nicht, der ist vermutlich noch nicht in einer hormonrefraktären Situation. Sein Problem ist offenbar vorrangig die Schmerzproblematik. Im Gegensatz zu ihm bin ich schmerzfrei, dafür aber hormon-refraktär.

Siegbert hatte eine lange PK-Karriere. Irgendwann ist das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht. Zuletzt war sein Allgemeinzustand sehr schlecht, sicher eine Auswirkung der lang anhaltenden aggressiven Therapie. Das sollte mir (uns) eine Warnung sein. Siegbert ist vermutlich eher an der Therapie als am Krebs gestorben.

frihamas Vorgehensweise kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Wenn ich es richtig sehe, legen ihm die Ärzte Taxotere nahe. An seiner Stelle hätte ich schon längst einen diesbezüglichen Versuch unternommen. Nachdem frihama den Freitod in Erwägung zieht, kann er eigentlich nichts verlieren. Dignitas nimmt ihn auch noch mit Taxotere im Blut. Es ist sicher nicht klug, mit der Therapie allzu lange zu warten. Das ist es, worauf Dr. F. E. hinweist. Im Gegensatz zu frihama bin ich zu fast allen Schandtaten bereit. Nicht machen würde ich einseitige Diäten, die die Lebensqualität stärker einschränken und die mit dem Risiko von Mangelernährungen einhergehen und vor denen z. B. der Krebsinformationsdienst warnt.

Andererseits ist Taxotere kein Wundermittel. Es gibt mehr Therapieversager als umgekehrt. Erst wenn man es probiert hat, weiß man Bescheid.

Ich habe am 1. Juni meinen 8. Zyklus Taxotere 75mg/m² gemacht. Wenn ich die früheren Zyklen hinzu zähle, dann war es insgesamt der 11. Zyklus. Darüber hinaus nehme ich Thalidomid, Celebrex, Calcitriol und ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten. Auf längere Sicht nehmen die Nebenwirkungen zu. Konkret heißt das, dass mein Allgemeinzustand nicht besser wird. Ärgerlich aber keine Katastrophe sind die Geschmacksstörungen, die mit Taxotere einhergehen. Irgendwie gehört Essen und Trinken zur Lebensqualität.

Seit ich Thalidomid nehme, habe ich Ödeme im linken Bein, die allerdings nicht wieder weg gehen, wenn ich Thalidomid ein paar Tage absetze. Man hat mir 19 Lymphknoten entnommen, wovon 13 tumorös befallen waren, ich wurde bestrahlt, antiandrogen behandelt, bekomme Taxotere und zusätzlich Thalidomid. Jede einzelne dieser Therapien geht mit einem Ödemrisiko einher. Jetzt habe ich den Salat. Adjuvant zum 8. Taxotere-Zyklus habe ich Dexamethason genommen. Das habe ich bei den früheren Zyklen nicht getan. Unter Dexamethason gehen meine Ödeme wesentlich zurück. Vielleicht sollte ich dauerhaft Kortison nehmen. Oder was fällt euch, dir RuStra sonst dazu ein?

Ohne Taxotere wäre ich jetzt wahrscheinlich bei PSA > 2*10³ ng/ml, aber wirklich berauschend ist das Ergebnis meiner Taxotere-Therapie nicht. Zwischen dem 7. und 8. Zyklus lagen 5 Wochen (ich und die Onkologin waren in Urlaub). Vom 11. April zum 22. Mai ist mein PSA nach Onkologenmessung von 7,21 ng/ml auf 6,13 ng/ml gefallen und vom 26. April zum 29. Mai nach Urologenmessung von 8,1 ng/ml auf 8,5 ng/ml gestiegen. Beeindruckend finde ich immer wieder die starken Abweichungen. Fällt mein PSA nun oder steigt er? Ist er evtl. bis zum 22. Mai gefallen und in den 7 Tagen bis zum 29. Mai sehr stark gestiegen?

Wenn ich Dr. F. E. richtig verstanden habe, dann würde er mit der Taxotere-Therapie so lange fortfahren, wie es der Patient toleriert und der PSA-Wert fällt oder bei Null ist. Nun kann ich mir die Frage stellen, wie lange ich das toleriere. Bis ich im Rollstuhl sitze? Oder sollte ich pausieren und mir eine Erhaltungstherapie suchen? Welche?

Was ist bei mir nicht optimal gelaufen? Ob mir die drei Zyklen Taxotere vor der OP einen Benfit gebracht haben, ist unklar. Nachdem die Radatio keinerlei PSA-Reaktion zeigte, war diese wohl kontraproduktiv. Vielleicht hätte ich ohne Radatio keine Ödeme? Andererseits scheint bei mir die lokale Tumorkontrolle zu funktionieren. Prof. Reske konnte kein Lokalrezidiv nachweisen.

Ich habe aus verschiedensten Gründen zu spät mit der Chemotherapie begonnen. Zunächst hoffte man vergeblich auf ein Ansprechen der Radatio. Dann hatte ich erhebliche Probleme einen Onkologen zu finden, der bereit war etwas zu tun. Dann war ich bei Frau Prof. Jäger, welche zunächst einen Versuch mit Flutamid unternehmen wollte. Alleine dieser gescheiterte Versuch hat mir mal eben eine Verdoppelung des PSA auf 20ng/ml gebracht. Frau Prof. Jäger meint, dieser Vorgang hätte meine Prognose nicht verschlechtert. Das sehe ich in der Zwischenzeit anders. Ohne diesen Versuch wäre mein PSA heute wahrscheinlich halb so hoch. Wenn ich mir ansehe, wie mühsam und mit welchen Nebenwirkungen ich meinen PSA-Wert herunterkämpfe, dann ist das schon sehr ärgerlich. Aus diesen Gründen getraue ich mich z. Zt. auch nicht, die Taxotere-Therapie auszusetzen. Dabei könnte herauskommen, dass sich mein PSA-Wert binnen 3 Wochen mal eben verdoppelt. So ein Sch... !




> Aus dem Kremer-Netzwerk ist zu hören, dass dieser Therapie-Ansatz auch bei HUPK wirkt. Ich warte auf Fallgeschichten.


Nachvollziehbare ehrliche Fallgeschichten wären gut!




> Wir gehen Dienstag zu viert (viermal T4, von meinem geringgradigen T4 (Samenblaseninfiltration) bis zum hochgradigen knochenmetastasierten) zu einem Hamburger Arzt, um eine komplementäre Therapie-Schiene aufzumachen.


Lasst mich wissen, was ihr dort gelernt habt.




> Schau Dir an, was Fryda ... niemals Schmerzmittel ...
> 
> Ist das nicht sensationell? Und widerspricht so ziemlich allem, was wir hier so diskutieren?


Schmerzmittel brauche ich, toi, toi, toi, derzeit noch nicht.

Ich kann mir halt bei einer PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von 3 Wochen nicht viele Experimente leisten. Dr. F. E. sagte beispielsweise in Bezug auf einen Östrogen-Therapieversuch, man müsse einer Therapie auch Zeit geben zu wirken, z. B. 3 Monate. In der Zwischenzeit könnte sich mein PSA viermal verdoppelt haben. Das ist die trieste Wahrheit.

Also, welchen umsetzbaren Vorschlag hast du, RuStra?

Ketokonazol?
Cyclophosphamid?
Hoch dosiertes Colcitriol?

Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass ich all dieses bei der Onkologin durchsetzen müsste.

WW

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo. Das ist hier ein recht triestes Kapitel, und ich wünschte, ich könnte Gedanken beisteuern, die etwas Hoffnung in die Situation bringen könnten. Am meisten hat mich Winfrieds Satz
"Nein, das AUPK ist keine kontrollierbare chronische Erkrankung. Das AUPK ist eine Erkrankung, die in letzter Konsequenz tödlich verläuft."
konsterniert. Ich bin auf Winfrieds Stellungname gespannt, nachdem  er das Band von Leibowitz angehört und dessen Optimismus und Therapievorschläge kennengelernt hat. Bekanntlich teilt Leibowitz diesen Pessimismus nicht.
Einige der Eindrücke und Erkenntnisse, die Winfried von dem Vortrag mitgenommen hat, mögen herrschende Meinung sein, sind aber nicht schlüssig. Das sind  zum einen die Vorrangstellung der Hormontherapie bei der Therapie des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebses und die Vorstellung, dass eine frühzeitige Chemotherapie eine "Übertherapie" darstellen könnte. Letztendlich läuft das auf eine Bestätigung gegenwärtiger Praxis hinaus, den fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs nur noch palliativ zu behandeln - bis zum unvermeidbaren Ende. Was ich auch ganz schlimm finde, dass die Ärzteschaft (und was Betroffene wie Winfried, Michael und Frihama hinnehmen)  sich da gar keine höheren Ziele setzt. Solche Ziele könnten sein: 1) Es gar nicht erst zu einer hormonrefraktären Situation kommen zu lassen, 2) Die Biologie des Krebses, seine Komposition zu bestimmen und  unterschiedliche Zellpopulationen adäquat zu behandeln.
Wenn bei der Erstdiagnose bereits feststellbar ist, ob und dass der Krebs hormonresistente Anteile enthält, die möglicherweise (besser: wahrscheinlich) schon gestreut haben, dann ist nicht einzusehen, wieso eine frühzeitige Chemotherapie eine Übertherapie darstellen könnte. Es ist auch schlüssig anzunehmen, dass solche Teilpopulationen während einer maximal dauernden Hormontherapie weiter wachsen und die Malignität des Krebses erhöhen, weil weniger agressive Krebszellen durch die Hormontherapie vernichtet werden und die Hochagressiven verbleiben. In Gleason ausgedrückt, könnte aus einem Krebs 4+3 ein Krebs 4+5 sich entwickeln, wobei erschwerend hinzukommt, dass bei hochagressiven Krebsen der PSA-Wert seine Aussagekraft verliert, d.h. ein verhältnismässig moderater PSA-Wert von vielleicht 7 bis 15 eine viel schlimmere Krankheitssituation verdeckt.
Das sind die Gedanken, die mir bei Winfrieds Schilderung kommen. Da muss ich doch sagen, dass die Ausführungen von Dr.F.E. mir nicht gefallen hätten. Vor allem fehlte eine befriedigende Perspektive.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## WinfriedW

> Eine Frage habe ich aber: *Warum hat Estramustin ausgedient?*


Dr. F. E. hatte Estramustin auf seiner Folie stehen, ist nur darüber hinweg gegangen mit dem Kommentar Estramustin hat ausgedient. Das wurde dort nicht weiter diskutiert.

Ich kann dir von meiner Seite allerdings folgenden Hinweis geben: *Guckst du hier!* 

Das ist übrigens auch ein gutes Beispiel, wie das so läuft mit den Studien. Die Erkenntnisse einer Phase-II-Studie werden nicht zwingend in der nachgeschalteten Phase-III-Studie bestätigt. Ganz windig sind Einzelfallbetrachtungen. Damit kannst du alles beweisen und das Gegenteil. Das ist ja eine Kritik, die sich immer wieder gegen Leibowitz wendet, dass nämlich seine Erkenntnisse nicht durch Studien gesichert sind. Wenn man ungesichert irgendwelche wilden Medikamentenkombinationen verabreicht, könnte dabei herauskommen, dass der Patient am Ende kürzer lebt als ohne Therapie.

Kürzlich war hier irgendjamand im Forum, der Estramustin nahm und von einem PSA-Ansprechen berichtete. Ob der Patient deshalb länger lebt ist unklar. Vielleicht würde man mit einer Östrogentherapie ähnlich gute Ergebnisse bei geringeren Nebenwirkungen erreichen?

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

Hallo mandala,

ich habe gerade in dein Profil geschaut. Das ist ja auch eine ziemliche Katastrophe. Da wünsche ich dir viel Kraft. 

Dein Mann hat Estramustin bekommen. Was waren die Gründe für diese Entscheidung? Normalerweise hätte man eher ein Antiandrogen gegeben, z. B. Casodex. Offenbar ist dein Mann aber mit Estramustin ganz gut gefahren, zumindest was das PSA-Ansprechen angeht. Man weiß natürlich nicht, wie es ohne Estramustin gewesen wäre. Wie war es mit den Nebenwirkungen? Welche Therapie bekommt dein Mann jetzt?

WW

----------


## Michael

> Ich rede mir seit Jahr und Tag den Mund fusselig mit PK-Kollegen wie Michael, frihama, damals auch Siegbert usw., die immer beschworene "systemische Therapie" nicht ausschliesslich medikamentös zu verstehen:


Lieber Rudolf,ich versuche natürlich auch anders, meine Metastasen zu bekämpfen als nur mit den Medikamenten. Du redest bei mir bestimmt nicht ins Leere, aber manchmal verliere ich auch zu schnell die Geduld, wenn mein PSA-Wert fällt oder sich um Null bewegt und ich trotzdem Schmerzen habe.






> Bei Michael weiß ich nicht, der ist vermutlich noch nicht in einer hormonrefraktären Situation. Sein Problem ist offenbar vorrangig die Schmerzproblematik. Im Gegensatz zu ihm bin ich schmerzfrei, dafür aber hormon-refraktär.


Ich hoffe und bin zuversichtlich, dass ich noch nicht in der hormonrefraktären Phase bin, worüber ich mich natürlich freue. Gegen die Schmerzproblematik muß ich noch was tun. Vorgestern habe ich mir bereits das Buch von der Fr. Dr. Fryda bestellt. 
Heute geht mir wieder so einiges durch den Kopf, deshalb verzichte ich bis jetzt auch auf den Schlaf.
Ich wünsche Euch was
Michael

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo.
 Zitat Winfried: " Ganz windig sind Einzelfallbetrachtungen. Damit kannst du alles beweisen und das Gegenteil. Das ist ja eine Kritik, die sich immer wieder gegen Leibowitz wendet, dass nämlich seine Erkenntnisse nicht durch Studien gesichert sind. Wenn man ungesichert irgendwelche wilden Medikamentenkombinationen verabreicht, könnte dabei herauskommen, dass der Patient am Ende kürzer lebt als ohne Therapie."

Allerdings macht Dr.F.E. nichts anderes, nicht einmal Fallbeispiele scheint er in seinem Vortrag gebracht zu haben.  Und Studien für seine "wilden Medikamentenkombinationen" zu erbringen, wird er als praktizierender Arzt ebenso wenig organisieren und finanzieren zu können wie Leibowitz. Und  Industrie und etablierte Ärzteschaft scheinen daran kein Interesse zu haben, denn wirtschaftlich läuft es mit den derzeitigen Therapien ja prima.
Reinardo

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

das bringt mich auf die Palme, (habe ich in der Karibik mal probiert, ist gar nicht so einfach), ihr mit eurer Lebensqulität. Was ist das schon auf ein Wenig zu verzichten, ich fühle mich nicht unter- (mangel)ernährt. Wir können ja mal Armdrücken machen, ich muß nur auf die Metastasen aufpassen, die habt iht ja dort noch nicht. Was habt ihr von dem tollen Essen, wenn ihr es wegen der Chemo nicht schmeckt. Mir schmeckt mein Gemüse immer besser. Für mich ist Lebenqulität relativ nebenwirkungsfrei noch zu leben.

Gruß Hans

----------


## JürgenS

Lieber Hans,

du sprichst mir aus der Seele (ich bin übrigens auch einmal auf eine Palme gestiegen, auf den Phillipinen, rauf gings ja noch, aber runter war schon schwieriger). Das ewige Gerede von der Lebensqualität geht mir langsam auch auf die Nerven. Es ist doch ein relativer Begriff. Wenn man zwanzig Jahre jeden Morgen ein Ei gegessen hat und bekommt heute keins, so ist das schon weniger "Lebensqualität". Lebensqualität ist für die meisten doch nur ein Festhalten an alten Gewohnheiten. Man bewegt sich das ganze Leben aus ausgetretenen Pfaden und hat nicht den Mut, den Pfad einmal zu verlassen, um zu sehen, was hinter dem nächsten Baum oder Busch ist, und weiß nicht, was man da eventuell verpasst. Auch wenn man die Ernährung umstellt, erwarten einen neue Gaumenfreuden, die man früher nicht für möglich gehalten hätte. 

Also nimms gelassen. Geniesse dein frisches Gemüse und lass die anderen in ihre Steaks beissen und das Fett die Backen heruntertriefen.

Grüsse
JürgenS

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Mir schmeckt mein Gemüse immer besser. ...


Gegen Gemüse habe ich erst mal rein gar nichts einzuwenden.

Es kursieren hier allerdings auch Vorschläge, wie z. B. alle Kohlehydrate weg zu lassen oder eine Öl-Eiweiß-Diät nach Budwig, eine Fastenkur nach Breuß ... - Nicht mit mir!

Ich nehme mir allerdings, wenn ich z. B. nach Augsburg fahre, auch die Freiheit, im Restaurante zu essen und mir das zu bestellen, worauf ich Appetit habe und ich war am Wochenende im Biergarten und habe tatsächlich Bier getrunken  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): .




> Für mich ist Lebenqulität relativ nebenwirkungsfrei noch zu leben.


Allerdings sehe ich auch bei dir, dass du dich zunehmend in einer hormonrefraktären Situation befindest. Da muss sich deine Heilpraktikerin noch einiges einfallen lassen, um den PSA-Anstieg zu stoppen.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

bei einigen Aussagen kann ich dir zustimmen, bei manchem habe ich eine andere Meinung.

Bei mir drehte der PSA nach 8 Monaten 2 - 3 HB genau bei der Verdreifachung der Casodexmenge kräftig nach oben. Ich reagierte leider erst spät nachdem er sich mehr als verdreifacht hatte, mit dem Absetzen. Wie bekannt mit rapidem PSA Abfall fast halb so hoch wie beim Anstieg. War der damalige PSA Anstieg eine hormonrefraktere Situation. Einige Zeit ohne Antiandrogen und die spätere Flutamideinnahme hat bei mir wunderbar funktioniert, mein bisheriger Nadir von 0,6 (alles ist noch dran und drin, bei dem großen PK-Volumen?) Oder sind alle nicht so aggressiven PK-Zellen weg und nur noch die aggresiven (Reinardos Lieblingstheorie) da, die ja keinen PSA produziern, vorhanden? Die sich nicht trauen die seit 30 Monaten ruhenden LK- und Knochenmetasasen zu "wecken". Was bringt mir eine Lebensverlängerung durch die Chemo von 3 Monaten (eine alte Diskusion) eine HB mit der Nebenwirkung verstärkte Osteoporose wird trotzdem notwendig sein. Oder hast du deine HB abgesetzt? Ödeme am Bein habe ich nicht, dafür läßt die Behaarung nach, so hat jeder sein Päckchen zu tragen.
Wenn ich meine PKG anschaue tendiere ich schon sehr zu Folkmann und Leibowitz. Wenn ich es richtig sehe, haben die nicht systemisch Therapierten (mit unserem PK-Fortschritt) die größten Probleme, ob mit niederem PSA (sehr aggresiv) und hohem PSA (weniger aggresiv, Reinardos Theorie??) unter oder nach Therapie. Was die a Aggressivität anbelangt,so habe ich aus den mikrigen 3 Stanzen von meinem Haus-Uro biopsiertem PK Material (ich hatte meine Augen zu, er hoffentlich nicht), eine x-Ploide Krebsverteilung. Ihr habt es ja nie für nötig gehalten eine DNA Z machen zu lassen. Der tödliche Verlauf meiner Erkrankung (sonst bin ich kerngesund, fast wie Fritz) war für mich nach meiner 1. PSA Untersuchung klar. Du hast Recht, ich bin einiges älter und geduldiger. Wir werden ja sehen, ob die "bescheidenen Th. mein Leben verkürzen, wie immer gedroht wird. Auf jeden Fall weiss ich, wie ich mich, wenn es dem Ende zugeht zu ernähren habe. Das ist die wichtigste Lebensqualität. Psyche und Optimismus (könnte bei dir auch größer sein) spielen auch eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle. Warum willst du im Rollstuhel sitzen? Da kommen Andere und ich noch vor dir.

Gruß und alles Gute, Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

Hallo HansiB,

wie ich bereits an anderer Stelle schrieb, kann man mit Einzelfallbetrachtungen alles beweisen und das Gegenteil. Angenommen, ich wäre deinen Weg gegangen, dann kann man natürlich überhaupt nicht davon ausgehen, dass mein Krankheitsverlauf auch nur näherungsweise ähnlich wäre, wie der deinige. Mein Problem ist, dass ich ohne Taxotere mit wahnwitzigen PSA-Verdoppelungszeiten konfrontiert bin. Mein Verdacht ist, dass dies sehr wenig mit meiner Therapie zu tun hat sondern schlicht in den biologischen Eigenschaften meines Tumors begründet ist. Diesbezüglich scheint dein Tumor weniger aggressiv zu sein.




> ... und nur noch die aggressiven (Reinardos Lieblingstheorie) da, die ja keinen PSA produzieren, vorhanden? Die sich nicht trauen die seit 30 Monaten ruhenden LK- und Knochenmetastasen zu "wecken". ...


NaJa, es ist nicht grundsätzlich so, dass aggressiver PK kein PSA mehr produziert. Über zu wenig PSA kann ich mich nicht beklagen, gleichwohl komme ich zu dem Schluss, einen aggressiven Untermieter zu haben, wenn ich mir meine PSAVZ anschaue. Dass ein PK kein PSA mehr produziert, solls wohl schon auch geben. Das ist aber die absolute Ausnahme.




> ... Oder hast du deine HB abgesetzt? ...


Ja, ich habe meine HB schon seit Monaten abgesetzt, was allerdings nicht heißt, dass seither mein Testosteron angestiegen wäre.




> ..., dafür läßt die Behaarung nach, ....


Über Haare mache ich mir schon lange keine Gedanken mehr.




> ... Wenn ich meine PKG anschaue tendiere ich schon sehr zu Folkmann und Leibowitz. Wenn ich es richtig sehe, haben die nicht systemisch Therapierten (mit unserem PK-Fortschritt) die größten Probleme, ob mit niederem PSA (sehr aggressiv) und hohem PSA (weniger aggressiv, Reinardos Theorie??) unter oder nach Therapie. ...


NaJa, wenn die Haupttumorlast irgendwo im Körper verteilt ist, dann macht eine lokale Therapie sicher keinen Sinn und zwar völlig unabhängig von Folkmann und Leibowitz. Ob mir die RPE u. Radiatio einen Benefit gebracht hat, kann man getrost bezweifeln. Stellt sich die Frage, ob dies in Bezug auf Tumorkontrolle ein Schaden war? Wenn ich mir so die Expertenmeinungen anhöre, dann ist dies vermutlich nicht so.




> ... Auf jeden Fall weiss ich, wie ich mich, wenn es dem Ende zugeht zu ernähren habe. ...


Gibts dann die finale Endzeitdiät  :Cool: ?




> ... Psyche und Optimismus (könnte bei dir auch größer sein) spielen auch eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle. Warum willst du im Rollstuhl sitzen? ...


Fakt ist, dass ich irgendwie von der Chemotherapie runter kommen muss, sonst wird der Allgemeinzustand immer schlechter und es ergeht mir so wie Siegbert. Fragt sich nur mit welcher Therapie?

Vor zwei Jahren hätte man dir hier noch die zur sofortigen (leichten) Chemo geraten. Dr. F. E. ist in der Zwischenzeit von dieser Strategie abgerückt und würde Chemo erst in einem hormonrefraktären Stadium verabreichen. Da hast du ja bisher alles richtig gemacht. Jetzt wirst du aber zunehmend hormonrefraktär. Da musst du dir etwas einfallen lassen, was den PSA-Wert festhält. 

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

morgen habe ich Zometa und PSA Messung. Ich bin in optimistisch , so um die 4 rum, wäre nicht schlecht.
Ich habe einiges noch im Köcher.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

es ist sehr mutig, wenn ein so versierter, schwerbertoffener, an seiner umfangreichen Therapie zweifelt. Sonst hört man immer, ich würde es erneut so machen. Unser Bestreben ist doch "neuen" auch Fehler die bei uns gemacht werden zuzugeben, dadurch lernt man doch. Nur durch Ehrlichkeit und die Benennung von "Fehlterapien" kann man PKler schützen und von unnötigen Th. und Leid bewahren. Ich bin beeindruckt. 
Welche Misteltherapie hast du gemacht, war der Wirtsbaum "getestet". Eine Wirkung nur kurzzeitig gespritzt, wirst du kaum nur am PSA-Abfall erkennen, du hast zu wenig Geduld. 

Es gibt nicht nur die finale Endzeitdiät, sondern die Anfangsdiät, bei sehr weit fortgeschrittenem PK (so wie bei mir damals), die Zwischendurchdiät, wenn es einem unter Chemo saumäßig geht, also immer "Diät" (für mich das falsche Wort). Ich brauche nicht abnehmen. 

Gruß Hans
Meine Haare am Kopf und im Gesicht werden immer dichter und länger, da hilft vermutlich Proskar / Avidart. Wobei eine Glatze und ein haarfreier Körper inzwischen auch in ist.

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... es ist sehr mutig, wenn ein so versierter, Schwerbetroffener, an seiner umfangreichen Therapie zweifelt. Sonst hört man immer, ich würde es erneut so machen. Unser Bestreben ist doch "Neuen" auch Fehler die bei uns gemacht werden zuzugeben, dadurch lernt man doch. Nur durch Ehrlichkeit und die Benennung von "Fehltherapien" kann man PKler schützen und von unnötigen Th. und Leid bewahren. Ich bin beeindruckt.


NaJa, HansiB, erstens bereitet es mir überhaupt keine Probleme, Fehlentscheidungen einzugestehen und zweitens ist nicht so, dass ich sonderlich stark leide. Im Gegensatz zu manchem anderen Mitstreiter in diesem Forum, bin ich schmerzfrei.

Ob mir die lokale Therapie letztendlich einen Benefit bringt, ist offen. Immerhin bin ich der Überzeugung, dass sie bezüglich Tumorkontrolle zumindest kein Nachteil war. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, neigst du dazu, dies in Abrede zu stellen. 

Ein aggressiv, möglicherweise in benachbarte Organe einwachsender Tumor, kann ganz erhebliche (schmerz-hafte) Probleme bereiten. Bei mir scheint die lokale Tumorkontrolle zu funktionieren. Zumindest konnte Prof. Reske kein Lokalrezidiv nachweisen. Auch mein Skelettszintigramm zeigt keine Mehranreicherungen. Der PSA ist ein wichtiger Parameter, aber es gibt schon auch noch andere Aspekte.

Mein Problem ist der wahnsinnige PSA-Anstieg, den ich z. Zt. nur mittels Chemotherapie notdürftig unter Kontrolle halte. Nach nunmehr kumulativ 825mg/m² Taxotere muss ich mir dringend eine andere Therapie suchen. Wenn das nicht gelingt, bin ich kurzfristig erledigt.

Wenn es mittels bildgebender Untersuchung gelänge, PSA produzierendes Tumorgewebe zu lokalisieren und es einen Weg gäbe, dann würde ich selbstverständlich eine weitere lokale Therapie anstreben. Leider gelingt dies z. Zt. nicht. In sofern stehe ich zu meinen lokalen Therapien.




> Welche Misteltherapie hast du gemacht, war der Wirtsbaum "getestet". Eine Wirkung nur kurzzeitig gespritzt, wirst du kaum nur am PSA-Abfall erkennen, du hast zu wenig Geduld.


Ich habe mir 120 mal Cefalektin gespritzt und es dann wieder sein gelassen. Mit dem Wirtsbaum habe ich mich nicht persönlich bekannt gemacht. Vielleicht war das der Fehler. 

Iscador nach Rudolf Steiner und Ita Wegman auf der Grundlage der anthroposophischen Geisteswissenschaft ist natürlich stylischer und gibt es in verschiedenen Geschmacksrichtungen: Pappel, Eiche, Apfel ... Nur mir fehlt der rechte Glaube. Dass Iscador eine direkte Wirkung gegen Krebs hat oder gar einen PSA-Abfall bewirken könnte, das glaubt selbst der Hersteller Weleda nicht. Im Raum steht die Behauptung, Mistellektin verbessere das Allgemeinbefinden. Das kann man nun glauben oder nicht und wird sicher individuell unter-schiedlich empfunden.




> ..., wenn es einem unter Chemo saumäßig geht, ...


Damit hier keine Gerüchte entstehen: Es geht mir unter Chemo und ohne Mistel nicht saumäßig. Gleichwohl werden mit zunehmender Gesamtdosis die Nebenwirkungen stärker und es steht die Drohung im Raum, dass Taxotere irgendwann versagen wird. 

Wenn ich mir die Hepatoxizität von Ketokonazol anschaue, dann scheint mir das nicht weniger belastend zu sein als Taxotere.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

du weisst, ich bin (nur) manchmal etwas leichtgläubig, besonders bei Alternativen. Mir hat (unter anderen) das Buch "Prostatakrebs und Iscador" von Richard Wagner (ich glaube ein Arzt aus unserer Gegend, kann man auch malmachen) gut gefallen. Ein Klinikbegleiter und Leitfaden für Diagnostik, Operation, Nachsorge und Folgetherapien. (ISBN 3-932386-57-4). Ich finde es farlässig (Glaube hin, Glaube her) sich bei unserem PK nicht auch (oder gerade) damit zu beschäftigen.

Wegen der Gifrigkeit von Ketokonazol, bin ich ja noch so zögerlich, dies mir zu besorgen (Rezept liegt bereit). Die Frage für mich, hat es ähnliche Immunzerstörende Wirkungen wie Chemo, das ist mein Problem (wenn es überhaupt nötig ist). Ich warte ja noch auf meine PSA Messung. 
Jetz geht es dir gut unter Chemo, ich erinnere mich an Zeiten, da waren deine Blutwerte am Boden und du auch ein bischen. Übrigens mein Onko hat gestern nach der Frage was man machen könnte, eine Chemo erwogen (er meinte es nicht so, er wollte mich nur ärgern).

Gruß Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> Jetz geht es dir gut unter Chemo, ...


Das habe ich nun auch wieder nicht geschrieben. Zwischen es geht mir "saumäßig" und es geht mir "gut" liegt ein weites Feld. Chemotherapie ist nicht vergnügungssteuerpflichtig. Es ist aber auch nicht so, dass ich hier auf allen Vieren herumkrieche.

Meine Leukos sind heute bei 3,08 * 10³/µl, Thrombos bei 225 * 10³/µl, Erys bei 3,84 * 106/µl
Hämoglobin = 11,3 g/dl, Hämatokrit = 34,1 %

Das ist suboptimal aber keine Katastrophe. Interessant ist, dass, nachdem ich mir im März zweimal Epo gespritzt habe, sich das Hämoglobin tapfer über 11 g/dl hält.

Ich hatte unter *#8* geschrieben: _"Vom 11. April zum 22. Mai ist mein PSA nach Onkologenmessung von 7,21 ng/ml auf 6,13 ng/ml gefallen und vom 26. April zum 29. Mai nach Urologenmessung von 8,1 ng/ml auf 8,5 ng/ml gestiegen. Beeindruckend finde ich immer wieder die starken Abweichungen. Fällt mein PSA nun oder steigt er? Ist er evtl. bis zum 22. Mai gefallen und in den 7 Tagen bis zum 29. Mai sehr stark gestiegen?"_

Diese Frage ist geklärt. Am 06. Juni war mein PSA nach Onkologenmessung bei 7,89ng/ml. Damit ist klar, dass der Wert nach dem 22. Mai tatsächlich stark gestiegen ist. Das bedeutet noch nicht, dass Taxotere gänzlich versagt. Der Wert dürfte auch schon am Tag des letzten Chemo-Zyklus, 1. Juni erreicht gewesen sein. Klar ist damit allerdings auch, dass ich mir eine Therapiepause nicht leisten kann und dass Thalidomid und Celebrex den Anstieg nicht näherungsweise aufhalten können. Zwischen dem 7. und dem 8. Chemozyklus lagen 5 Wochen, also zwei mehr als normalerweise vorgesehen.

Ich werde am 22. Juni den 9. Chemozyklus machen und bei der Gelegenheit mit der Onkologin über weitere Therapien reden. Hepatoxizität hin oder her, ich denke, ich werde mit ihr auch über Ketokonazol reden.

Letztendlich bleibe ich bei dem, was ich oben geschrieben habe. AUPK ist keine kontrollierbare chronische Erkrankung. Es wird zum Progress kommen und er wird irgendwann in nicht sehr ferner Zukunft nicht mehr aufzuhalten sein.

Ich höre ja teilweise die Kritik, ich würde zu häufig PSA bestimmen lassen. Wenn ich mir das hier ansehe, dann müsste ich wöchentlich PSA machen lassen, um nicht irgendwann eiskalt erwischt zu werden.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Ich warte ja noch auf meine PSA Messung.


Was soll schon sein? Der Wert ist weiter gestiegen!

WW

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Was soll schon sein? Der Wert ist weiter gestiegen!
> 
> WW


Hallo Winfried!
Ich bin sehr beeindruckt, wie Du Deine aktuelle Krankheitskonstellation offensiv angehst. 
Nur zeichnet sich möglicherweise  ganz aktuell eine Docetaxel - Resistenzentwicklung bei Dir ab.
Da Du ja bereits über erhebliche Kenntnisse bezüglich des PCa verfügst, hast Du auch richtig erkannt, dass Du eine neue Qualität der Therapie anstreben mußt.
Ob Ketoconazol eine mögliche Option sein könnte, kann ich hier so nicht einfach bestätigen. Mir hat man Ketoconazol als Variante *vor* einer Chemotherapie empfohlen, nach Eintreten in die androgenrefraktäre Phase. Also anstatt einer bisher erfolgten ADT3. 
Aber das kann auch u.U.  auch in einer späteren Therapiephase sinnvoll
sein.
Ich sehe aber für Deine aktuelle Stituation eher die Notwendigkeit eine weiterführende Therapie-Option zu überlegen.
In der bisherigen "Plattform zum fortgeschrittenen PCa" haben wir einige Varianten angesprochen.
Z.B.:
1. Targeted - Therapie (z.B. mit monoklonalen Antikörpern...)
2. Anthrazykline 
3. Kombinationen verschiedener (gering dosierter) Chemotherapeutika
4. Immuntherapien

Hier ist jetzt natürlich auch die Kunst Deiner Onkologin gefragt, wie das in die Behandlungspraxis umgesetzt werden kann. Wir können das hier nur andiskutieren.

Nur, ich sehe hier aktuellen Handlungsbedarf!

Ich bin jedenfalls an Deiner Seite und werde versuchen, Dich zu unterstützen!

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## Jürgen M.

> Ob Ketoconazol eine mögliche Option sein könnte, kann ich hier so nicht einfach bestätigen. Mir hat man Ketoconazol als Variante *vor* einer Chemotherapie empfohlen, nach Eintreten in die androgenrefraktäre Phase. Also anstatt einer bisher erfolgten ADT3. 
> Aber das kann auch u.U. auch in einer späteren Therapiephase sinnvoll
> sein.


Servus beieinander,

nachdem ich mich genau in dieser Situation befinde habe ich vor ca. 14 Tagen mit Ketoconazol (Nizoral) + Delphicort + Sylmarin begonnen. Die erste Messung ergab einen PSA von 0,34 (vorher 1,1). Die weitere Entwicklung wird mit Spannung erwartet. Nach dem Motto keine Wirkung ohne Nebenwirkung stellte ich fest: Müdigkeit und Magendrücken. Ich denke auch dass der Einsatz des Medikaments in einer späteren Therapiephase sinnvoll sein kann.
Ich war ebenfalls auf dem Vortrag von Dr. F.E. in Augsburg - fand ihn übrigens hervorragend, keinesfalls "gehechelt", wie behauptet wird (eigentlich etwas respektlos ausgedrückt über einen Arzt der sich fachlich und menschlich sehr bemüht) und durchwegs kompetent. Dass aktuell keine Wunder zu erwarten sind hat Dr. F.E. klar zum Ausdruck gebracht. Dass die Entwicklung jedoch nicht stillsteht und es eben immer "kleine - (Fort-)Schritte" sind, war auch klar zu erkennen. Es ist zu hoffen, dass der Vortrag bald verfügbar ist. 

Schöne Grüße
Jürgen M.

----------


## Hans-W.

Hallo Winfried,

bei deinem umfassenden Wissen ist dies wahrscheinlich überflüssig, aber falls etwas dabei ist was dir helfen kann ist es ein Versuch Wert. Ich habe das mal schnell übersetzt (for the benefit of those that don't speak the language):

"Combined Second Line Hormonal Therapy Drugs" 
Teilübersetzung von Beating Prostate Cancer: Hormonal Diet Therapy & Diet, Seite 103
Weil Ketoconazole, Östrogen, Leukine und Sandostatin den Prostatakrebs jeweils auf verschieder Art angreifen ist es möglich, diese in Kombination miteinander oder mit anderen krebsbekämpfenden Mitteln anzuwenden. Weil jedes Mittel andere Nebenwirkungen hat, ist es möglich, dass der Patient die Nebenwirkungen gut vertragen kann........Eric Small hat ein Abstract präsentiert bei einem ASCO Meeting, das eine Kombination von Ketoconazole und Leukine getestet hat und stellte fest, dass 78% darauf positiv reagierten und dass die Kombination gut verträglich war. Ich habe wiederholt Ketoconzanole mit transdermalem Estradiol kombiniert und fand dies sehr effektiv, sogar nachdem Chemotherapie versagte. Patienten haben dies sehr gut toleriert. Wenn man Sandostatin (weil es wichtige Überlebenspfäde des Prostatakrebses blockiert) zu anderen Behandlungsmethoden dazu nimmt, kann es das Ansprechen auf diese Medikamente verbessern, auch bei Ketoconzanole, Estradiol und Chemotherapie....."

Gruß,
Hans-W.

----------


## WinfriedW

> .., Ich bin sehr beeindruckt, wie Du Deine aktuelle Krankheitskonstellation offensiv angehst.


NaJa, das ist der Mut der Verzweiflung. Ich sehe keine Alternative.




> In der bisherigen "Plattform zum fortgeschrittenen PCa" haben wir einige Varianten angesprochen.
> Z.B.:
> 1. Targeted - Therapie (z.B. mit monoklonalen Antikörpern...)
> 2. Anthrazykline 
> 3. Kombinationen verschiedener (gering dosierter) Chemotherapeutika
> 4. Immuntherapien


Du hast prima Ideen. Fragt sich nur, ob es sich umsetzen lässt.

*Targeted - Therapie* beim Prostatakarzinom: Ich wüsste nicht, wer da etwas macht. Ich wüßte diesbezügliche keine einzige Studie. Avastin gehört m. W. in diese Kategorie. Leider ist Avastin beim Prostatakarzinom nicht zugelassen und so affig teuer, dass die Krankenkasse wohl nur schwerlich mit sich reden lassen wird. Ähnliches gilt für andere Medikamente. 

Immuntherapien: Auch dazu fällt mir rein gar nichts ein. Gibts dazu eine Studie. Wir hatten ja mal auf Provenge gehofft. Daraus scheint vorerst nichts zu werden.

Auch auf Satraplatin warten wir seit geraumer Zeit vergeblich.




> ... eigentlich etwas respektlos ausgedrückt über einen Arzt der sich fachlich und menschlich sehr bemüht ...


Meine schlechte Erziehung  :Peinlichkeit: .

WW

----------


## Urologe

> Auch auf Satraplatin warten wir seit geraumer Zeit vergeblich.


... am 15.8.07 ist definitiv die FDA-Entscheidung für Satraplatin. Die europäische EMEA wartet darauf und wird kurz darauf wohl die Entscheidung übernehmen.

Gruss
fs

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> NaJa, das ist der Mut der Verzweiflung. Ich sehe keine Alternative.
> 
> Du hast prima Ideen. Fragt sich nur, ob es sich umsetzen lässt.
> 
> *Targeted - Therapie* beim Prostatakarzinom: Ich wüsste nicht, wer da etwas macht. Ich wüßte diesbezügliche keine einzige Studie. Avastin gehört m. W. in diese Kategorie. Leider ist Avastin beim Prostatakarzinom nicht zugelassen und so affig teuer, dass die Krankenkasse wohl nur schwerlich mit sich reden lassen wird. Ähnliches gilt für andere Medikamente. 
> 
> Immuntherapien: Auch dazu fällt mir rein gar nichts ein. Gibts dazu eine Studie. Wir hatten ja mal auf Provenge gehofft. Daraus scheint vorerst nichts zu werden.
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Winfried!

*Targeted - Therapie:* Schau` Dir doch einfach nochmal unsere Diskussionen in der "Plattform zum ..." an. Dort steht u.a. das Prof. Heidenreich in Köln  diese therapeutische Vorgehensweise *"etabliert"* habe. Ich hoffe und meine für Patienten der GKV.

*Immuntherapien: Ich selbst mache z.Z. eine Immuntherapie. Das steht ebenfalls dort. Hier müßtest Du aber auf dem Klageweg Deiner GKV  diese Behandlung abtrotzen.*

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## Harro

*Erschöpfender Bericht*

Hallo lieber Winfried, nach Magdeburg habe ich noch eine kleine Besichtigungstour angehängt und z.B. Tangermünde und Schwerin mit seinem herrlichen fast fertig restauriertem Schloß bewundert. Nach Rückkehr aus Hamburg konnte ich heute Deine umfassende Schilderung über den Vortrag von Dr. F.E. lesen. Du hast das Wesentliche hier vorgestellt, und zwar so gut, daß ich mir den für den 20. Juni geplanten Besuch zum Vortrag von Dr.F. E. in Darmstadt ersparen kann und dafür die an diesem Tag mit meiner Wandergruppe von der Akademie für Ältere aus Heidelberg vorgesehene Tour in der Pfalz ablaufen kann.
Dir kann ich nur weiterhin versuchen, Zuversicht und Optimismus zu vermitteln. Nach Deiner bemerkenswerten letzten großen Erlebnisreise verfügst Du doch immer noch über genügend Kraftreserven, um das Erscheinen weiterer hilfreicher Medikamente in Ruhe und Geduld abwarten zu können. Ich bin sehr optimistisch, daß noch bis zum Ende dieses Jahres etwas Neues kommt, was auch Dir weiter helfen wird. Fs-Urologe hat ja wohl auch schon eine Andeutung gemacht. Also weiter Ohren steif halten, cum grano salis.

*"Schöne Momente sammeln wie Perlen auf einer Kette und sich dabei unendlich reich fühlen"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

> Die Kölner Ärzte um Professor Heidenreich haben folgenden therapeutische Vorgehensweise etabliert:
> 
> *" Im Falle einer PSA-Progression nach Docetaxel-basierter Chemotherapie erfolgt die Biopsie der entweder noch in situ gelegenen Prostata bzw. einer gut zugänglichen Metastase, um immunhistochemisch und PCa-basiert eine Expressionsanalyse bzw. Evaluation aktivierender Mutationen für die Wachstumsfaktoren EGFR, VEGFR, PDGFR- alpha und -ß, HER-2/neu, c-kit und EpCAM durchzuführen. Abhängig vom individuellen Expressionsprofil wird eine niedrigdosierte Docetaxeltherapie mit einem entsprechenden molekularen Medikament kombiniert."*
> 
> Therapeutisch nutzbar hat sich diese Vorgehensweise bei maximal 20 - 40 % der betroffenen Männer bisher gezeigt.
> 
> *"Aufgrund des multifaktoriellen Prozesses der Tumorprogression wird nur die sinnvolle Kombination von Signaltransduktionsinhibitoren oder ASO* (Anm.: ASO sind bestimmte DNA-Sequenzen, die chemisch verändert, modifiziert wurden. ) *mit etablierten Therapieoptionen der Chemo-, Hormon- oder Strahlentherapie zu einer Verbesserung der limitierten Überlebenszeiten von Patienten mit HRPCA oder metastasiertem PCa führen."* (Aus einem Beitrag von Prof. Heidenreich , Köln: "Palliative
> Therapiestrategien beim Prostatakarzinom", 2. Auflage, UNI-MED Verlag)
> 
> Nachtrag: Professor Heidenreich spricht übrigens beim hormonrefraktären Prostatakarzinom von einem mittleren Überleben von *10 - 18 Monaten!*


So sehr etabliert scheint mir diese Vorgehensweise nicht zu sein. In diesem Forum gibt es einschließlich mir verschiedene Betroffene, die Heidenreich konsultiert haben. Bisher hat sich hier kein einziger geoutet, der eine solche Therapie durchführt.

Eine Biopsie der in situ gelegenen Prostata oder einer gut zugänglichen Metastase ist bei mir nicht möglich. Ich therapiere einen steigenden PSA-Wert. Den Nachweis einer vitalen Metastase gibt's bei mir nicht.

Therapeutisch nutzbar sei diese Vorgehensweise bei maximal 20 - 40 % der betroffenen Männer. Wie nun, bei 20% oder bei 40%? Das ist ein signifikanter Unterschied.

Ich habe anhand meines Operationspräperates gegen Bares ein paar (nicht alle oben genannten) Wachtumsfaktoren bestimmen lassen. Dabei ist rein gar nichts heraus gekommen. Den Befund habe ich mir eingerahmt und aufs Klo gehängt.

WW

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

[quote=WinfriedW;13245]So sehr etabliert scheint mir diese Vorgehensweise nicht zu sein. In diesem Forum gibt es einschließlich mir verschiedene Betroffene, die Heidenreich konsultiert haben. Bisher hat sich hier kein einziger geoutet, der eine solche Therapie durchführt.

Antwort:

Das Wort "etabliert" habe ich absichtlich betont, da Professor Heidenreich diese Wertigkeit ausdrücklich gebraucht!
Ob nun die Realität dieser Aussage widerspricht, sollte eigentlich nachprüfbar sein. Vielleicht wäre ein Termin vor Ort in Deiner Situation sinnvoll?

__________________________________________________  ______________


Eine Biopsie der in situ gelegenen Prostata oder einer gut zugänglichen Metastase ist bei mir nicht möglich. Ich therapiere einen steigenden PSA-Wert. Den Nachweis einer vitalen Metastase gibt's bei mir nicht.

Antwort:

Da hier kein "Tumormaterial" zur Untersuchung gewonnen werden kann, erscheint in der Tat *in Deiner besonderen Situation* zur Zeit diese Vorgehensweise schwer oder garnicht möglich. Das solltest Du aber auch vor Ort eindeutig klären.
__________________________________________________  _____________



Therapeutisch nutzbar sei diese Vorgehensweise bei maximal 20 - 40 % der betroffenen Männer. Wie nun, bei 20% oder bei 40%? Das ist ein signifikanter Unterschied.

Antwort:

Winfried, das sind die Worte von Professor Heidenreich! Der erfahrene Arzt sagt tatsächlich:" ... eine therapeutisch nutzbare Expression der verschiedenen Faktoren (liegt) lediglich bei maximal 20 - 40 % ... "
Hier sollte auch wieder vor Ort erfragt werden, warum so eine "signifikante"
Differenz?
__________________________________________________  _____________


Ich habe anhand meines Operationspräperates gegen Bares ein paar (nicht alle oben genannten) Wachtumsfaktoren bestimmen lassen. Dabei ist rein gar nichts heraus gekommen. Den Befund habe ich mir eingerahmt und aufs Klo gehängt.

Antwort:

Ich habe mein Klo auch ordentlich drapiert, aber u.U. könnte doch die eine oder andere wichtige Information entnommen werden. Das müßte auch vor Ort untersucht werden.

Also bevor Du alles erstmal wegwirfst, überlege Deine weitere Strategie!

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Vielleicht wäre ein Termin vor Ort in Deiner Situation sinnvoll?


Ja, Werner, ich habe Heidenreich schon mehr als einmal besucht. Es war immer sehr nett, aber der große Durchbruch kam von dort auch nicht.

*Nachdem sich in diesem Forum verschiedene Mitstreiter tummeln, die ebenfalls Heidenreich konsultiert haben (Christinew, Michael, dorschwa ...), würde es mich mal interessieren, ob es hier jemanden gibt, der eine solche indivdualisierte Antikörper-Therapie macht oder bei dem sie zumindest diskutiert wurde.*

Was hälst du, Werner, als gewöhnlich gut informierter Mitstreiter von Dr. med. Heinrich Kremer ?? Ist das etwas für uns?

WW

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Ja, Werner, ich habe Heidenreich schon mehr als einmal besucht. Es war immer sehr nett, aber der große Durchbruch kam von dort auch nicht.
> 
> *Nachdem sich in diesem Forum verschiedene Mitstreiter tummeln, die ebenfalls Heidenreich konsultiert haben (Christinew, Michael, dorschwa ...), würde es mich mal interessieren, ob es hier jemanden gibt, der eine solche indivdualisierte Antikörper-Therapie macht oder bei dem sie zumindest diskutiert wurde.*
> 
> Was hälst du, Werner, als gewöhnlich gut informierter Mitstreiter von Dr. med. Heinrich Kremer ?? Ist das etwas für uns?
> 
> WW


Hallo Winfried!

Auch ich bitte die Mitstreiter, die Erfahrungen bezüglich der oben genannten Therapieanwendungen in Köln haben,  uns das hier zu berichten!

Was Dr. Heinrich Kremer betrifft, halte ich eine ganze Menge davon. Nur habe ich zur Zeit noch nicht die umfassenden Kenntnisse erarbeitet, die zu einer präzisen Aussage taugen würden.

Der Rudolf wollte mir und uns noch diesbezüglich weitere Informationen geben! Rudolf, vielleicht kannst Du - solltest Du das hier lesen -  uns ein wenig behilflich sein!?

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## christinew

Hallo, Ja, wir waren bei Prof. Heidenreich, über eine Antikörpertherapie wurde nicht gesprochen.
Christine

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Mir hat (unter anderen) das Buch "Prostatakrebs und Iscador" von Richard Wagner (ich glaube ein Arzt aus unserer Gegend, kann man auch malmachen) gut gefallen. Ein Klinikbegleiter und Leitfaden für Diagnostik, Operation, Nachsorge und Folgetherapien. (ISBN 3-932386-57-4). Ich finde es farlässig (Glaube hin, Glaube her) sich bei unserem PK nicht auch (oder gerade) damit zu beschäftigen.


Ein Buch schreiben und entsprechende Interessen in die Öffentlichkeit lancieren kann letztendlich jeder. 

Misteltherapie ist ein Millionengeschäft, insbesondere für den Hersteller von Iscador. Richard Wagner hat übrigens nicht nur das Buch "Prostatakrebs und ISCATOR" geschrieben sondern auch die Bücher "Darmkrebs und ISCATOR", "Krebskrankheit und Immunabwehr. ISCATOR und mehr", "Onkologie - rationales Praxismanagement. ISCADOR und mehr", "Brustkrebs und ISCATOR" "Krebs. Beiträge zur Krebstherapie. 160 Fragen und Antworten zur Therapie mit ISCATOR", "Iscador M/Qu Spezial", "Rationale Misteltherapie", "Krebs - den Lebensfaden wiederfinden. ISCADOR und mehr" und "Mammakarzinom und ISCADOR". Der Mann behandelt keine Patienten. Der schreibt hauptamtlich Bücher und zwar mutmaßlich im Auftrag der Firma Weleda.

Man kann sich als Krebspatient kaum vor der Mistel schützen. Das ist ein Riesengeschäft auch für die Apotheken, Ärzte und Heilpraktiker, die dieses verabreichen. Es gibt ganz wahnsinnig viele Ärzte u. Patienten, die Mistel anwenden. Nach der Devise "100 000 Fliegen können sich nicht irren" habe ich mir selbst 120 mal Mistel gespritzt. Nun spritze ich nicht mehr und es ist meiner Lebensqualität zuträglich.

Ich habe halt auch das gelesen was der *Krebsinformationsdienst zur Misteltherapie* schreibt und stelle mir die Frage, ob die Mittel, die von den ges. Krankenkassen dafür ausgegeben werden, nicht an anderer Stelle besser eingesetzt wären. Ich will dem Krebsinformationsdienst mal unterstellen, dass seine Veröffentlichungen redlich und ordentlich recherchiert sind.

WW

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Das ist ein Riesengeschäft auch für die Apotheken, Ärzte und Heilpraktiker, die dieses verabreichen. Es gibt ganz wahnsinnig viele Ärzte u. Patienten, die Mistel anwenden. Nach der Devise "100 000 Fliegen können sich nicht irren" habe ich mir selbst 120 mal Mistel gespritzt. Nun spritze ich nicht mehr und es ist meiner Lebensqualität zuträglich.
> 
> Antwort:
> 
> Hallo Winfried!
> 
> Ich habe auch die Misteltherapie probiert und nach drei Wochen beendet, da mein PSA-Wert sich in der Zeit verdoppelte. Hier kann es zwei Möglichkeiten gegeben haben, erstens ein negativer Effekt oder zweitens ein positiver, da möglicherweise Tumorzellpopulationen eliminiert wurden.
> Mir war dieses Experiment zu riskant. Daher habe ich diese zusätzliche Therapievariante abgebrochen.
> 
> ...


Antwort:

*Das Kernproblem in der Behandlung von Krebserkrankungen ist die Zulassungspraxis der gesetzlichen Krankenkassen!*

*Die GKVs haben sehr viel Spielraum, um neue und vielversprechende Medikamente ihren schwerkranken Mitgliedern zukommen lassen zu können.*

*Nur sie machen es nicht.*

*Wir müssen um jedes neue Medikament, das z.B. in den USA oder England erfolgreich eingesetzt wird, bitter kämpfen.*

*Die Vertreter der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung verschanzen sich hinter dubiosen Standardleitlinien und verwehren den schwer krebskranken Menschen neue und sanfte Therapien.*

*Ein befreundeter Selbsthilfegruppensprecher sagte mir unlängst, eigentlich grenze diese Praxis der GKVs an unterlassener Hilfeleistung bei schwerkranken Menschen und das sei strafrechtlich belangbar.*
*Ich enthalte mich eines diesbezüglichen Kommentars.*

*Winfried, die Mittel der ges. Krankenversicherungen sollten in der Tat besser ausgegeben werden.* 

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## Hans (GL)

Wenn ich Winfrieds Bericht ergänzen darf:

Zur Therapie des AUPK vor der Chemo empfahl Dr.F.E:

- Lycopin 10 mg/Tag (Tomatensaft)
- Phellius linetues (Pilz mit Einzelfallbetrachtung)
- Candesartan 8 mg/Tag (Bluthochdruckmittel)
- Actos (bei Zuckerkrankheit; Studie bei Prof. Reichle Regensburg)
- Östrogene + - Smatuline (Trombosen-Gefahr)
- Leukine
- Ketokonazol u. Cortison
- Bisphoshonate, Caci; Rocaltrol, Vit. D3

Zur Behandlung der Knochenmetastasen:
Samarium (radioaktiver Stoff der sich in den Krebszellen anreichert)

Ich finde der Vortrag war sehr lehrreich und gut strukturiert.

Viele Grüße

Hans (GL)

----------


## weinreich

zu hans....gl...

darf ich ergänzen...

zum tomatensaft wird noch öl genommen und zwar gutes olivenöl oder rapsöl.
 man bedenke die bioverfügbarkeit.

die antwort zu vit. d  drei ist nur halb richtig. es fehlt noch... je tag 1000mg
kalzium. verweise aud die lit..

gruss aus hamburg

manni

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... die antwort zu vit. d  drei ist nur halb richtig. es fehlt noch... je tag 1000mg kalzium. verweise aud die lit..


Wie epidemiologische Studien zeigen, erkranken Männer, die viel Käse und Fleisch essen häufiger an Prostatakrebs, als solche, die eher kalzium- und phosphatärmere Speisen wie Gemüse und Getreide vorziehen. Vor allem Obst scheint besonders gegen diesen Krebs zu schützen. Ausser dem hohen Kalzium- und Phosphatgehalt spielt offenbar auch Schwefel eine krankheitsfördernde Rolle. Die Gründe sind noch nicht ganz klar. Die Autoren (1,2) der angesehenen Harvard-Universität in Boston, USA, meinen, hohe Kalzium- und Phosphatmengen senken die Vitamin-D-Werte. Vitamin D wiederum ist wichtig für die Reifung der Prostatazellen. Bei entsprechendem Mangel entstehen eher unreife Krebszellen. Schwefelhaltige Aminosäuren aus Käse und Fleisch führen zur Übersäuerung, was die Umwandlung von Vitamin D in die schützende Form hemmt. Wahrscheinlich sind jedoch noch andere Mechanismen wirksam. Obst enthält viele Zellen schützende Vitalstoffe.

1 Chan JM, Stampfer MJ, Giovannucci EL: What causes prostate cancer? A brief summary of the epidemiology. Semin Cancer Biol. 1998;8:263-73.

2  Chan J M, Stampfer MJ, Ma J, Gann PH, Gaziano JM, Giovannucci EL: Dairy products,
 calcium, and prostate cancer risk in the Physicians' Health Study. Am J  Clinl Nutr, 2001; 74: 549-54.

----------


## WinfriedW

Ich habe auch eine Zeit lang Kalzium supplementiert und zwar insbesondere im Zusammenhang mit Zometa. Da ich außerdem Calcitriol (die aktive Form von Vitamin D) nehme, hatte dies allerdings einen grenzwertig hohen Serum-Kalziumspiegel zur Folge, was nicht zuletzt die Nieren belastet.

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich meine  Meinung zu Kalzium ganz gründlich  revidiert. Ich habe alle Milchprodukte aus meinem Speiseplan verbannt. Für mein Müsli nehme ich Sojamilch. Die meisten Sojamilchprodukte am Markt sind mit Kalzium angereichert und enthalten außerdem Zucker und Salz. Ich bediene mich ganz bewusst eines Produkts, das weder mit Kalzium angereichert, noch gezuckert oder gesalzen ist.

Was macht Mann nun gegen Osteoporose? Dagegen hilft Bewegung und Vitamin D (z. B. auch der Aufenthalt in der Sonne)!

WW

----------

